# Meme brudder bees weally bad



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Dat wotten Way makes meme so mat. Meme aways habs to watch meme babies cuz if dat wotten Way get dem he bees bite dem...a wot! So, meme was eating a weally goot cookie an forgots about baby. Den, you know what happen? Meme went upstaiws and der be meme Easter Bunny an he be det.
Dat no goot Way bit off his poor wittle het an KILT him.

So, meme gots on da puter an put an ad on e-Bay cwassified. It says:

Fwee to bad home. Wotten big stinky dog. Fwee. Come get him. 

Nobodies came. Auntie Apwil you trade Eebee for Way? Meme wubs Eebee.

Poor wittle Bunny! :smcry:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mimi, Laurel knows what it's like to have a rotten brother!! His name is Hardy!!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Poor MiMi and poor bunny.....but oh my gosh, this made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that really was a hoot!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Mimi, I'll take Ray. I love him. Did he really kill your bunny? Are you sure it wasn't Ru? Maybe your Mom will get you a new bunny! And maybe a new brother is Ray comes to live with me!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

MoonDog said:


> Mimi, I'll take Ray. I love him. Did he really kill your bunny? Are you sure it wasn't Ru? Maybe your Mom will get you a new bunny! And maybe a new brother is Ray comes to live with me!


Okeey! you be come get dat Way. Meme bees sure Ru din kilt Bunny...Ru habs no toofs, but dat Way he habs weally big toofs.
Come tonite bout leben clock, Mawmeme an Daddy be sleepies den.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Way, dis iz your goot fwiend Pearlan. dats not nicey to bites babies, dats not goot fow da wabbit, an it huwts memes feelin. yous bettew stawt behavin wight now!!!
im telling mawmee to NOT gives u tweats if yous dont behaves! :angry:
still sending u huggis, but a welly tiny one. :blush:
Pearlan


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh my, Pearlan cracks me up. She certainly does have a way wit worts.

I cannot believe you aunties! Poor little MiMi is crying for her little dead bunny and you guys are rolling on the floor laughing. Shame, shame!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Sylie said:


> Oh my, Pearlan cracks me up. She certainly does have a way wit worts.
> 
> I cannot believe you aunties! Poor little MiMi is crying for her little dead bunny and you guys are rolling on the floor laughing. Shame, shame!



i knows, dats not funny awunties!! my mommy is sad dats da wabbit gots bit. way needs to behaves!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

:HistericalSmiley: MiMi!!!! Even YOU know about Ebay classifieds now?! LOL.... I'm sorry Ray thought the bunny was yummy... go hide some of his toys :-D


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It's too late in New York for me to translate.:huh: I think I need subtitles.:blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> It's too late in New York for me to translate.:huh: I think I need subtitles.:blink::HistericalSmiley:


Sue, I'm in CA and I am falling asleep...maybe you should just go to bed. MiMi was just whining because Ray tore up the little bunny that her buddy Tilly sent her for Easter. Then she tried to give her brother away to the lowest bidder. I am locking the doors tonight just in case. 

Oh dear, now she wants to ask if you will trade Tyler for Ray...I think it might be time for MiMi to go night-night, obviously she is dreaming.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

hoaloha said:


> :HistericalSmiley: MiMi!!!! Even YOU know about Ebay classifieds now?! LOL.... I'm sorry Ray thought the bunny was yummy... go hide some of his toys :-D



Ray don hab no toys. He eats dem all wite away. Way hab big itchy toofs. Way bees a big dummy. Do yous wan hims to come wiv wit woo?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Dat wotten Way makes meme so mat. Meme aways habs to watch meme babies cuz if dat wotten Way get dem he bees bite dem...a wot! So, meme was eating a weally goot cookie an forgots about baby. Den, you know what happen? Meme went upstaiws and der be meme Easter Bunny an he be det.
> Dat no goot Way bit off his poor wittle het an KILT him.
> 
> So, meme gots on da puter an put an ad on e-Bay cwassified. It says:
> ...


Awe-I'm sorry Mimi..that wasn't very nice of Ray. I can't send Eebee:no2: but PM me your address and Auntie April, Eebee, and cousins Rose and Lily will send you a new bunny, okay?? We love you, Mimi:wub::wub:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That was freakin' hysterical - sorry MiMi, but it was! I wet myself laughing, does that make you feel better?

Dusty says he luvs you very much (hubba hubba - especially the rear end pictures you show off), and he knows what it's like to have a 'chewy' brother. Only problem here is that Jasper's favorite chew toy is Dusty...and Jasper has sharp little teeth, not big itchy ones like Ray!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

aprilb said:


> Awe-I'm sorry Mimi..that wasn't very nice of Ray. I can't send Eebee:no2: but PM me your address and Auntie April, Eebee, and cousins Rose and Lily will send you a new bunny, okay?? We love you, Mimi:wub::wub:



Weally Autie Apwil? I skinny gween bunny jus wike da odder one? Mawmeme say he comes fwom Petco an she won go to Petco.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Weally Autie Apwil? I skinny gween bunny jus wike da odder one? Mawmeme say he comes fwom Petco an she won go to Petco.


Yes, of course-I really mean it. You are part of our Josymir family and besides, I go to Petco all the time! We would love to help out our beautiful Mimi with her bunny..:wub::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yo Mimi, Chachi here, If your can't get wid of Way on Ebay, tries Quaids Wist. Dats where mommy says she is puttin me:thumbsup:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

You poor poor precious little baby. *hugs* there there, brudders are horrible aren't they? P.S. I would suggest craigs list next time he bites the head off one of your babies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy> my mommy habent been here much but she dust wote sumpin' then walked aways so I hurries up and wite to you my sweetheart! I would go ober and bop Way's ears for hurtin youse bunnie but I sorta a wimp and would probaby gets my butts kicked by Way! I a lubber nots a fighter :thumbsup: .... but ifs I bwings Naddie to helps me maybe we tan teach way a wesson!! She can gets pwetty fiesty thumtimes!! 

Naddie>> Yes Twincy, wees bouf go ... I tink I might weally likes Way and maybe my charmes will win hims ober and he bees my boyfwiend and den he dos eberyting I say....and I say NO MORE eatin' Mimi's bunnies!! He say OK..I say Ok let's goes for a womantic stawroll ..he say OK. Seee how easy it can be to fix dis matter??? !! 

Mommy> hey kids..time for thupper....errrr I mean supper!! 

Naddie & Quincy>> We hab to go!! times to eat!! Wet us knows if youse need our helps!! 

Quincy to Mimi.... :wub:
Naddie to Way...:wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Quincy> my mommy habent been here much but she dust wote sumpin' then walked aways so I hurries up and wite to you my sweetheart! I would go ober and bop Way's ears for hurtin youse bunnie but I sorta a wimp and would probaby gets my butts kicked by Way! I a lubber nots a fighter :thumbsup: .... but ifs I bwings Naddie to helps me maybe we tan teach way a wesson!! She can gets pwetty fiesty thumtimes!!
> 
> Naddie>> Yes Twincy, wees bouf go ... I tink I might weally likes Way and maybe my charmes will win hims ober and he bees my boyfwiend and den he dos eberyting I say....and I say NO MORE eatin' Mimi's bunnies!! He say OK..I say Ok let's goes for a womantic stawroll ..he say OK. Seee how easy it can be to fix dis matter??? !!
> 
> ...


Oh, Naddie and Quincy I have missed you guys so much. You need to learn how to turn the puter on while your mommy is busy.

Way to Naddie: Dat MiMi don unnersand dat I ony chew her toys cause I be so bort. She not much fun. If yous comes ober, Naddie, I be too busy wookin at pwetty you to chew heads off bunnies.:wub:

MiMi to Naddie: Wes, wes gurrfwien you comes quick!

MiMi to Quinny: You comes ober an we pway. Don worry yous don hab to fwight dat Way :wacko1:...he neber fwights...he just bites tiny babies who can't wun aways. Hurwy ober. :yes:


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Poor MiMi and poor bunny.....but oh my gosh, this made me laugh out loud!


My sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok I finks eberyone got dis situacion under contwol, so I des :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Mimi, Laurel knows what it's like to have a rotten brother!! His name is Hardy!!!


 Poor Hary always getting a bad wrap lol. Sounds like him and Lovkins would have a lot of fun together.


----------

